# Schwinn Freewheel



## hatz4katz (Jul 29, 2021)

Which tool / puller do I need to remove the freewheel on the wheel?  The Park Tool PR-2 does not work as the tabs are too long to fit into the slots on the freewheel.
Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2021)

I wouldn't waste my time with a tool, been thru that many times with those old two slot freewheels. If memory serves me, a #8 easy out is the only tool that will work. Cody @Schwinn499 can verify size or maybe assist somehow. All my tools were stolen and I have not replaced my easy out set. I did have to cut the end off a little so it wouldn't hit the dust cover on the hub.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 29, 2021)

GT is right.  It's an exercise in frustration and damage to use a freewheel tool.  GT also correct that #8 is the size.  I also cut the end off.  I seem to recall this is in the Schwinn service manuals.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 30, 2021)

hatz4katz said:


> Which tool / puller do I need to remove the freewheel on the wheel?  The Park Tool PR-2 does not work as the tabs are too long to fit into the slots on the freewheel.
> Thank you in advance for your replies.
> 
> View attachment 1454091




Don't be a hack like the other 2 replies! Get the proper tool, and do it right.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 30, 2021)

Using that tool will just peel the slots open.  I tried one. Maybe it was ok when things were new and came apart easy.  I will try and find the Schwinn Service Manual page about using the easy out.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 30, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Using that tool will just peel the slots open.  I tried one. Maybe it was ok when things were new and came apart easy.  I will try and find the Schwinn Service Manual page about using the easy out.




Not if you use an axel nut to keep the tool in place while breaking it free!

Another useful tip is to file the slots on the freewheel so they are square and the tool will work as intended.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Not if you use an axel nut to keep the tool in place while breaking it free!
> 
> Another useful tip is to file the slots on the freewheel so they are square and the tool will work as intended.




Yes, even using the axle and nut to hold the tool in place. There are 4 of us here that mess with these old two slot freewheels and when you're dealing with one that has been chemically fused to a hub for *61* years they just don't unscrew with the tool that's forcing all the pressure on the (2) small minute pressure points of that thin somewhat soft brass/bronze lip. It PEELS the damn lip right off! So us freaking hacks do it the way it's explained in the Schwinn repair manual with an easy out. In 1963-4 they finally got the bright idea to put splines in the freewheels for removal. A new fangled easy out tool was then designed and used to remove the freewheel.


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 30, 2021)

Wow! This has been a source of frustration for me everytime I run into an old Atom two slot freewheel. I agree that even with the correct tool, locked down with an axle nut, using a nice vise on a freewheel I've soaked with PB Blaster, it's still a roll of the dice whether the darn thing is going to come off before the slots peel back, ruining the freewheel. Thank you GTs58 for an alternative solution to a problem. I'd really like to see the Schwinn service manual page, if someone has it. I want to thank schwinnbikebobb for the picture of the tool I'm going to buy tomorrow!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 30, 2021)

maybe the info is here?









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2021)

Here you go!

I'm really surprised that hack X-Schwinn mechanic is calling us a hack. Well, not really surprised knowing his background.

@kostnerave 
Wow! This has been a source of frustration for me everytime I run into an old Atom two slot freewheel. I agree that even with the correct tool, locked down with an axle nut, using a nice vise on a freewheel I've soaked with PB Blaster, it's still a roll of the dice whether the darn thing is going to come off before the slots peel back, ruining the freewheel. Thank you GTs58 for an alternative solution to a problem. I'd really like to see the Schwinn service manual page, if someone has it. I want to thank schwinnbikebobb for the picture of the tool I'm going to buy tomorrow!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 30, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Yes, even using the axle and nut to hold the tool in place. There are 4 of us here that mess with these old two slot freewheels and when you're dealing with one that has been chemically fused to a hub for *61* years they just don't unscrew with the tool that's forcing all the pressure on the (2) small minute pressure points of that thin somewhat soft brass/bronze lip. It PEELS the damn lip right off! So us freaking hacks do it the way it's explained in the Schwinn repair manual with an easy out. In 1963-4 they finally got the bright idea to put splines in the freewheels for removal. A new fangled easy out tool was then designed and used to remove the freewheel.




Well, if you go back and read the original post, it asked what the "Proper Tool" was to get the freewheel off. There was no mention of it being fused onto the hub, that is/was purely an assumption on your part!

Anyhow, I provided a pic of the proper tool, and my advice to go with it for the proper way to do it.

The page out of the service manual is an alternate method, (hack) and is used when the proper way will not work with the proper tool.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 30, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'm really surprised that hack X-Schwinn mechanic is calling us a hack. *Well, not really surprised knowing his background.*




So what is it that you think you know about me and my background???????


----------



## hatz4katz (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you all for the info.  In remaining consistent with everything else that I do, I'll probably use the easy out / hack method,,,,😎


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 31, 2021)

hatz4katz said:


> Thank you all for the info.  In remaining consistent with everything else that I do, I'll probably use the easy out / hack method,,,,😎




Good luck with the repair. Let us know how you make out......... 👍


----------



## buickmike (Jul 31, 2021)

Lesse if I can show cobbled up tool I used.  Lotsof fun on this one. Bought rear expander / gear locked on..timing gear with crank    keys         welded in oil slots. Laced hub to 26- toothed gear in vise         and turn wheel. Still took lot of power to twist. Hack or  not it has to work.. Having used that easy out on oil filter adapters they will flare tube out and wreck O.D.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 28, 2022)

Organizing bike paperwork and wanted to check tools in the service manual. Came across this and decided to post it.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 28, 2022)

The J. Moyne I took off my Armstrong was the same. I didn't have the tool. I do have a full set of easy outs of all types but didnt know to use one.
I had three (now two) old Craftsman cabinet screwdrivers with square shanks that fit perfectly when cut to size. I cut it to create a bar that spanned the two recesses and fit inside the lip. I put the shank in a vise and put the wheel over the top of it.... turned the wheel.
I think the spoke flex helped. It was crunchy but came off fairly easy.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 29, 2022)

Iv found that if I use my acetylene torch and warm up the center real good and then use the tool it comes of easily but other wise it just tears up the freewheel like the others said.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh the amount of hours and fun I've had battling those slotted ATOMs...good times. Can attest to the info given for sure, save the freewheel and use the easy out...


----------

